# elder berry imposter?



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

I will try to get a picture up this week of the berries we have growing at the back of our property. My mother and father in law both think that they are elderberries, but they don't cluster the way that elderberries do. They cluster more like grapes. They are dark blue and have reddish stalksand are the size of small blue berries. When you pull one from the cluster it leaves what looks like a little lavendar flower on the stem where the berry was connected. Any idea what these might be? Is there a wild berry out there that is similar to the elderberry and we are mistaking that for an elderberry?


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

There is a "pokeweed" (sometimes called American Nightshade) in our region - SE Nebraska. People mistake it for elderberries all the time. Sounds very much like your description. I believe the berries are poisonous and the plant poisonous to animals - but you may want to check.

http://www.ct-botanical-society.org/galleries/phytolaccaamer.html


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

The berry most similar to elderberry would be Aralia spinosa or devil's walking stick and it is toxic. The clusters of berries aren't as flat as elder and face upwards rather than hanging down, also the stem is very spiny. We have them both growing wild in the same areas and have noticed the elder blooms and fruits first.


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

We have poke weed! Thank you so much! I tried and tried to find pictures of it online, but my searches turned up zilch.


----------

